# Creation mp3's



## Ravens (May 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommended speakers or mp3's (from sermonaudio or elsewhere) which deal with creation, evolution, and the science thereof, etc.? 

Any time I type in those various subjects, I get 30 pages of Hovind, Ham, and Whitcomb, and maybe I'm just jumping the gun, but I've always been leery of them.

I don't need "convinced", I'm a 6-day young earther. I just have ample time to listen to stuff while I'm at work, and want something interesting and reliable on this topic.


----------



## Answerman (May 21, 2007)

I used to know a link to a 4 part MP3 series that Greg Bahnsen did on evolution but it is not working anymore, but I still have them and can send them to you if you U2U me.

I like the A. E. Wilder-Smith lectures at this site (he has a great British accent):

http://www.wildersmith.org/library.htm

You can also get some Philip Johnson Lectures here:

http://www.veritas.org/3.0_media/presenters/80

Here are some lectures by Don Patton that I really liked, he is a Geologist from Texas and does an excellent job of contrasting an evolutionary old earth model with a creationist young earth/flood model. He uses an antagonistic witness approach in his lectures, which gives you plenty of quotes from evolutionists admitting the deficiencies in their theory. My favorite lectures were the fossil record, record of the rocks and the debate. The site that hosts his lectures are a little wacked-out (I think they are Church of Christ/Baptismal regeneration types and Arminian) but I think you will find lots of relevant facts highlighted in his lectures.

http://www.bible.ca/tracks/videos-quotes.htm

Here is one that I just found recently on creation subjects:

http://www.nwcreation.net/audio/

Here are some sites that I think have some good material as well:

www.rctr.org
www.apollos.ws
www.cmfnow.com
www.radioapologia.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## Answerman (May 23, 2007)

At ICR's radio page you can download all of their programs.

http://www.icr.org/radio/

and ID the Future also has dowloadable programs.

http://intelligentdesign.podomatic.com/


----------

